

Is 'open' killing Android? - estel
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13284156

======
wccrawford
No. They actually hit on the real problem halfway down: The official Android
Market sucks! Finding new, good stuff is almost impossible. New, yes. Good,
yes. New and good? No.

Google thought that letting sales/downloads/popularity was enough to drive the
market, but it's not. That's why 'marketing' exists in the first place.

